# What are you Wearing May, 2011



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Guess I should start this one out, I forgot it is May 1st, was up all night fixing up the watch I posted in the April post, Also same one below so I'll start over....

Paul Buhre 25 Jewel Automatic, Circa late 50s to early 60s


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Hamilton 17j 18s grade 936 from 1909. Display back case.


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Verrrry nice FantasyVoyager -

Today in the Cradle, in celebration of a new month and 90 days left, it was/is the 1917 General Pershing Elgin on a custom strap.









Been thinking about getting a trench guard to go with it, what do you guys think?









I usually wear watches on my left hand, but one of the folks mentioned a couple of months ago that this combo
looks like it should be worn on the right hand - so tried it that way - Think I will go back to the left hand
and just keep tilting my head alittle


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, beautiful Hamiliton Erik.....


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

A nice Rado dresswatch from end of the 1950s with a rare Felsa 1560 inside:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one this afternoon.....Rado Starliner 999  Not sure of the date of this one, but guessing mid/late 60's?


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Wearing this to start the month off *Westclox W4 movement Laselle Ilinois USA mid 50's*










Kev


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!

Nice Starliner 999! The d/d-watches came 1964 at Rado, so the Starliner 999 Daymaster. But they also made Starliner 999 with date only, 52.000 inbetween 1964 and 1973.


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Nivada.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Manual wind Tissot


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

mike184 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nice Starliner 999! The d/d-watches came 1964 at Rado, so the Starliner 999 Daymaster. But they also made Starliner 999 with date only, 52.000 inbetween 1964 and 1973.


Can you tell the date of mine with a serial no' ......if there is one??


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Westclox 17 j with dazzling blue dial and faux alligator band in baby blue. It came that way...honest...and I wear it when I feel a little bit Elvis.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Today, a manual Lucerne submarino


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*This one is for Pithy*

This is the watch that belongs to that movement with four ruby rollers on the rotor...


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: This one is for Pithy*

As I have just listed this to fund the Oris I just bought, I thought I would give it a last wear today!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

not vintage, but haven't worn this that much lately


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

joeuk said:


> not vintage, but haven't worn this that much lately


Not vintage as you say... But very nice nonetheless!!


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today, Late 1960s Paul Garnier EverLight 17 Jewel.
I will be replacing the LEDs that were in there originally at 12 and 6 to provide light, with 2 nice cut gems A ruby at the top and a blue zircon at the bottom. The entire wiring system was corroded, and unusable, I don't want to bother with repairing it, I think a couple of gems will fill the holes nicely and will shine like lights..lol


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

Longines Admiral - felt in a glitzy mood today. c. 1972


----------



## atilla4346 (Jan 29, 2009)

I didnt know anything about the brand,just bought it because it looked good and it looks so nice on the wrist)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

The arrival of the day : SLAVA 2427


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My Girard-Perrgaux 17j Bumper...one of my favorites


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing this for a couple of days before it goes, listed, to fund a different vintage diver.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Divine:


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Reverted to my old Ball railroad watch for May.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Second day with the *SLAVA* Monster :-d


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still wearing this one 3 days later


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Arrived today:


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Timex 105










Kev


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

A day off work so put on my old no name Chronograph, Valjoux 22.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

A Zodiac today:


----------



## ghosthunter242 (Mar 31, 2011)

earlier this week was the old henex valencia but my wrist turned black..

but!! finally monday picked this dorset diver up at lunch. got it off ebay and lucky for me the guy i got it from works at the hospital about 2 blocks from my job.. it came with a killer chainmailish 'brite usa' band but it was about 2" too short like normal. after putting the only band that comfortably fits me on it wore it all day yesterday. keeping excellent time and power reserve is great. it may look small but remember this is probably late 60's early 70's and i have huge wrists/hands. the watch is 36mm w/out crown and 40-42 w/ crown. very unique sound. does not tick..more of a muted train sound almost a wooshing noise. i have never seen or heard anything like it. my vintage diver craze has been both ended and started at the same time. full on addict here now. please forgive phone quality photos.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Arrived this days, another one to join the vintage LCD team!!!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Not exactly a vintage watch, as only 2 years old ;-) but gone with one of these new fangled modern watches today


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today once again 1956 Timex Self-Wind U.S.A. Time Corp. 
And a group shot of my daily wear watches...This months.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

JohnnyMonkey said:


>


Is that a new arrival?? very nice.... with my line of work.. I would like a 'architects of time' watch!


----------



## linuxuser (Oct 19, 2010)

Sturmanskie Chronograph from the 70's with first gen 3133 movement


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sparcster said:


> Is that a new arrival?? very nice.... with my line of work.. I would like a 'architects of time' watch!


Nope......bought it new just over two and a half years ago!!

Bit of an impulse buy really as was already into the vintage watches by then, but just really liked this, plus, like my vintages, it's not one of what I call _the usual suspects,_ so appealed even more!! ;-)

I'm assuming you don't drive a bus then?? :-d


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valgine 25 j auto.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Kasper getting wrist time today:


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

Marrick said:


> A Zodiac today:


Nice. 9ct gold?

I'm wearing my Lanco today:


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

JL Smout said:


> Nice. 9ct gold?


Yes.b-)


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today.......'74 Seastar Navigator


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

Nice Tissot! :-!

Enicar Super Divette


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I was wearing the _Jaquet-Girard_ this morning


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

this one for me today...


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

lzpz said:


> Verrrry nice FantasyVoyager -
> 
> Today in the Cradle, in celebration of a new month and 90 days left, it was/is the 1917 General Pershing Elgin on a custom strap.
> 
> ...


Like your Pershing dial|>.I am not wearing mine right now but here are my pair of WW1 era watches.On my Pershing there was some thing scratch on the back and it turned out to be a National Guard unit that was activated in WW1.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I am wearing this today since I got this one I have been using it all most every day that's bad for my other watches.


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Like your Pershing dial|>.I am not wearing mine right now but here are my pair of WW1 era watches.On my Pershing there was some thing scratch on the back and it turned out to be a National Guard unit that was activated in WW1.









Thanks River Rat, looks like both of yours are more correct though, mine has been refubrished. Great provenance too - that makes them extra special. What are you using for the straps?

Like your speedy also, I've got a Mark 40 Cosmos inbound, as well as a "Bond" SMP, if they ever get here  and they might make a dent in the wrist time for the rest of my watches, like this one:

Today in the Cradle it was/is a 1983 Hamiliton "B"


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

lzpz said:


> Like your Pershing dial|>.I am not wearing mine right now but here are my pair of WW1 era watches.


Like those straps for wearing vintage smaller watches - know of a source for them?

Only Pershing I own is a 1940s 14K Le Coultre! Bought it with 3 lugs missing and had to have them recreated to restore it. Wouldn't mind wearing it on that sort of strap.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today, Paul Buhre 25 Jewel Automatic, I finished case polishing with hardwood dowel and polishing compound. I am not touching the hands..I thought about cleaning them, but in my experience the Lume on the hands is brittle and thin, it generally will pop off while cleaning, so I won't harm these, they are in good shape with only minor corrosion, I just wiped off the excess slough. The dial was just dusty, so I dusted it and gave it a gentle rub with dish-soap and warm water treatment avoiding anything with ink printing ( it does generally stay well but sometimes they just wipe right off with the dirt...so I avoid them).


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

1961 Timex type 22 movement










Kev


----------



## Elgin (Apr 11, 2011)

Just arrived today! (Been buying a few "new" ones lately)


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'm assuming you don't drive a bus then?? :-d


How did you guess....


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

lzpz said:


> Like your Pershing dial|>.I am not wearing mine right now but here are my pair of WW1 era watches.On my Pershing there was some thing scratch on the back and it turned out to be a National Guard unit that was activated in WW1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The straps I got from RLT watches here is the link they are sold out of them right now.
RLT Watches Nato & Military


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Elgin said:


> Just arrived today! (Been buying a few "new" ones lately)


Ooh yes :-! I hadn't seen many other Esperanto's. Here's mine.










It has 2 rotating internal bezels like yours, but also the external tachymeter ring. I'm not wearing it as its too damn big, look










Its a crazy thing, but damn fun to have in a collection. 17 Jewel pin lever uberness.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

trim said:


> Ooh yes :-! I hadn't seen many other Esperanto's. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!!! Think I'd need to strap one of those monsters to my leg to wear it, not my wrist!! lol


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Can you tell the date of mine with a serial no' ......if there is one??


Hi!

The registration of vintage Rados is very incomplete unfortunately. There are no records about the serial numbers, just incomplete ones about the reference numbers. It´s nearly impossible to name the exact year of production.
Yours should have a reference 11731. If it wears a 619.3002.4, it has already a new reference number and is made 1972/73(the new 8-digit references came 1972).


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!

Interesting and nice watches, these two Esperantos. The only Esperantos I´ve seen before are cheap ones of the 1960s, 1970s with pin lever movements.


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rado NCC 303 at the moment:


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Baume Freres with Longines movement, 1923.


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks River Rat, will bookmark it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantasyvoyager said:


> Today, Paul Buhre 25 Jewel Automatic, I finished case polishing with hardwood dowel and polishing compound. I am not touching the hands..I thought about cleaning them, but in my experience the Lume on the hands is brittle and thin, it generally will pop off while cleaning, so I won't harm these, they are in good shape with only minor corrosion, I just wiped off the excess slough. The dial was just dusty, so I dusted it and gave it a gentle rub with dish-soap and warm water treatment avoiding anything with ink printing ( it does generally stay well but sometimes they just wipe right off with the dirt...so I avoid them).
> 
> View attachment 431829


That's a beauty


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mike184 said:


> Rado NCC 303 at the moment:


Very nice, Mike :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Old _Girard Perregaux_ for the evening&#8230;


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm wearing this one today...


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Started the day with my 76 Helmet:


















Sorry... Not vintage.... Came home to find this and I think it will be taking up a lot of my wrist time over the next few days...


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

1933 Elgin with a 4/0s 7j movement that I overhauled myself.


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

I wear this Zenith Port Royal rom the late 70s for asa few days.


----------



## 3ps (Apr 19, 2011)

@sparcster: can you give more detail on that Oris? It's very nice.

This 70's 14kcase/10k strap Wittnauer Polara LED has just arrived and I'm enjoying wearing it:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

1950s Cimier La Panousse 1 jewel. The chrome has worn off completely, giving me a totally brass watch, which I love. Keeps time as well as any of my watches with more jewels.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Reno, I think it turned out pretty good, runs nice.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today I am wearing , Timeco TS 25 Jewel Automatic Very Very comfortable, and accurate !! The sweep on this one reminds me of an electric watch.. very smooth. Big at 44mm or so...Heavy at 150+ grams really it's built like a tank. I put it on a heavy duty leather strap.


----------



## Elgin (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, mines just as thick. You definitely know when you're wearing these. Cool watches though!



trim said:


> Ooh yes :-! I hadn't seen many other Esperanto's. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sparcster said:


> Sorry... Not vintage.... Came home to find this and I think it will be taking up a lot of my wrist time over the next few days...


I'm not much of a fan of the helmet style watches, but that Oris does look nice :-!

There's a few models in the Artelier range that I quite fancy.....glad this one worked out


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'm not much of a fan of the helmet style watches, but that Oris does look nice :-!
> 
> There's a few models in the Artelier range that I quite fancy.....glad this one worked out


Cheers Johnny... If I had the money, I would have probably gone for an Artelier with sub-second... but at the price, I dont think I can complain!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

always like to take a look at this thread, some really interesting pieces, cheers people for sharing your watches.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Lucerne diver


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today , my 1966 Timex wind-up.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

1950s Soviet Russian Kirovskie


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Reno said:


> Very nice, Mike :-!


Thanx! It´s everything but NOS, but you don´t have to think twice about wearing it - what I always do at my NOS-Rados. ;-)


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing this for a couple of days before it goes, listed, to fund a different vintage diver.










This is now gone to a new owner, the replacement is this Bucherer Archimedes Super Compressor.


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

this french for me today, with j.H.j movement


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had both of these watches on today. A Hamilton Brandon with an upgraded movement, to a 982M, and a silver cased 0's Watham wrist watch conversion both recently back from the watchmaker. Unfortunately the open ended strap I ordered for the Watham is on back order.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Gruen precision. Fell off my wrist onto a concrete floor, lost a piece of porcelain dial, but what the heck. She is still beautiful to me.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Electra, French, Jeambrun 23D movement.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Marrick said:


> Electra, French, Jeambrun 23D movement.


Very nice Marrick.. like the stylized digits... dont know why it has an issue which chocolate though!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

seiko H357_ "For your Eyes Only_"


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Sparcster said:


> Very nice Marrick.. like the stylized digits... dont know why it has an issue which chocolate though!


Thank you. Actually, the Antichoc protection designation is usually (as ever, not always) an indication of a French movement inside. Sorry I can't think of a witty reply just now.


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Marrick said:


> Thank you. Sorry I can't think of a witty reply just now.
> View attachment 433500


Glad you got my poor sense of wit!


----------



## Kungfucowboy (Feb 26, 2010)

for me it's the IWC cal 853 i picked up this weekend


----------



## whysea (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Today in the Cradle began with a 1950's cal 354 bumper and, after mailcall, it continued with a much newer model Seamaster, a 2531.80. I know the calendar is a year old, but the hooters girls haven't come back around yet this year and March is my favorite month from 2010!


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

My little 1944 Lord Elgin 21j 559 movement.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

1940s / 50s Enicar Sport


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

wearing another day....b-)b-)


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rado N19 with ETA 2789


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Starting the day with this one.......


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

and what a movement....


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful sparcster!!!!!, you did the right thing keeping with it.

today... I did some repaint in the bezel, and changed the bracelet...


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Soviet 23 j 70s Luch slim with fancy dial


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Croton "Ice Cut". Never could figure out the name, but I like it!


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

"Longines" cal.6922


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe that they originally had faceted crystals I have seen one for sale that did.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one for me today..... '74 Navigator, Lemania 1341 mov't


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

arrived yesterday,

When I start my collection, this model was one that I always wanted...

Orient WORLD DIVER


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

German Luftwaffe "Longines" with cal.12.68Z.


----------



## azaremba (Jan 10, 2011)

I posted this in the Public WRUW Today thread but should be properly added here. My recently refurbished hand-me-down Doxa worn by my grandfather in Poland dating back some 70 years ago. This small watch on my 8 inch wrist makes me laugh at times, but I love this little guy.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

That's very nice - and its not at all small to my eyes.b-)


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Received it today. Im not sure of the date on this Timex. Pin pallet very clean movement ( sorry I didnt photograph it). 1960s probably. All Stainless steel with iridescent purple dial. Reads as black until the light hits it the right way. I was begging for comments in an earlier thread. We will see how she runs, in the next day or two. After a little research... Its a 1979, with a movement #24.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

citizen chronograph


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

Today, my newly refurbished Chronographe Suisse chronographe in 18K rose gold - not carrying that pen today, though!


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rado Limmat V


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

been wearing this to check timing seems good to me.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

this afternoon...

orient tri star, nice as the Caribbean!!!!!


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

As my recent post suggests... Wearing the Chronostop again! But on a New strap:


























loving it...


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

again with the World Diver b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Stowa Parat pointer:


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Arrived yesterday: Extremely rare Starliner 900:


----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

Omega Oversize Steel Cal.265 serial 11,327,826 puts in 1948-49


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

casio AL-180


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Giving the new arrival an outing today!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

orient king diver


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Today, 15 jewel Adolf Schild Cal. AS 1203 - Maybe Anker, Or some such.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

My Lasita from the seventies with an 7734 movement. I really love the shape of the case.


Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Today in the cradle it is a Sicura "superwaterproof"


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

'35 Omega cal 14.8 - F-T1


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

arrived yesterday*, Hernavin*, I sleep wearing it, some idea????


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Gothic today


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Luch 2209 Slim chrome with pearl burgandy wine dial


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wore my 1950's Gubelin Ipsomatic today. I've had a heckuva time getting a picture of it that really captured the color of the dial correctly, and today I managed to do it -- a quick snap in the car with my phone, no less.


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Today in the Cradle - N0 Caravelle Diver on vintage elephant -


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Seiko H-357_ James Bond_


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I forgot to post here, been doing vinatge Timex all week...


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a very nice Timex Trio Sixtysix!

especially like the auto!


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Haven't posted on this topic for ages....


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Timex Electric Dynabeat....1978


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Sparcster said:


> Thats a very nice Timex Trio Sixtysix!
> 
> especially like the auto!


Thanks!! The auto is still on the original Timex bracelet and is in awesome condition! All are great timekeepers.......


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

casio f-91W


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

*Oris Classic Pointer Date*


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

1971 Eterna matic with cal 1489k


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Wearing this smith's at the moment










Had this Q on earlier










Kev


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Today in the Cradle, Rhodesian Roamer - 
I've been singing "Roland, the Headless Thompson Gunner" all day again....
"The deal was made in Denmark, on a dark and stormy day, so they set off for
Biafra to join the bloody fray"


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Croton Linen dial with ? movement


----------



## malbat (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Don't really know how 'vintage' this one is. It surely feels vintage...


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Gruen Veri-Thin c. 1945 with a 435 17J movement...better in person than the picture shows.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

orient LCD crnonograph, from beginning of 80's


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Lindex gets a day out:


----------



## 3ps (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

I just got this back from my service guy and it's perfect (the jump hour was jumping at xh45m instead of on the hour.

1976(?) YEMA Digital










Abysmal wrist shot:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

I wore this Timex auto last night....(early 80's maybe)



















and this one today 1968:


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Weems

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

Certina Argonaut Chrono
Valjoux 23


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Orient World Diver


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one to start the day


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1970 Timex










1957 Bulova


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

*Hernavin*


----------



## Rich K. (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

I'm currently wearing a 1927 Illinois Marquis Autocrat 17j I just got for a steal on EBay. I have preferred pocket-watches for years (my parents got me my first one, a "dollar"-type with a nautical theme, for my 16th birthday - 1987), and this is easily the highest-quality watch I own now...


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Very nice too.:-!

Damas for tonight


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

My new Helvetia:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

Benrus two tone copper dial 1950s. 66,I love the black Bulova w/ guilloched dial and ultra fancy lugs.


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*

"Wearing" my oldest pocket watch today. Movement from 1895, in a case from 1882. Here's the "wrist" shot, taken today:








Here's the movement, taken a couple of years ago:


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

1970s "BWC Swiss" chrono.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

We are going to a _medieval fest_ today&#8230; I wanted something a blacksmith could wear :-d


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

That would be a Russian blacksmith I suppose.

Jenny today - only it has a leather strap now.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandoz with Japanese numbers. Just back from the cleaners.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Gruen Precision from about 1945. The movement is a Gruen Veri-Thin 435.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it's raining outside today, I'm in relaxing with a cup of coffee, and my Elgin Sportsman is resting on my wrist.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Marrick said:


> That would be a Russian blacksmith I suppose.


Indeed ;-)



> Jenny today - only it has a leather strap now.


Nice one, Marrick :-!


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Oris Classic Pointer Date*



noodlenoggin said:


> "Wearing" my oldest pocket watch today. Movement from 1895, in a case from 1882.


How did you date the case? I have one identical.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Renoldi said:


> View attachment 442110
> 
> 
> Orient World Diver


Renoldi, I stumbled across an advert for one of these, just a small part of a larger addvert. Would you like a PDF of it?


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

LouS said:


>


Very nice Lou :-!

If ever that needs a new home............... ;-)


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> If ever that needs a new home............... ;-)


And to think, I never got the same offer on my fab Tissot Chrono - I'm feeling left out :-d.


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

70s' *YEMA* UFO


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

trim said:


> And to think, I never got the same offer on my fab Tissot Chrono - I'm feeling left out :-d.


Post a piccy to remind me b-)


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Post a piccy to remind me b-)


I'm sure you haven't forgotten the saddest Tissot :-d I am sourcing parts for the movement. At least it can be my first Chrono service.

Due to another post on the forum, today I am wearing this:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

trim said:


> I'm sure you haven't forgotten the saddest Tissot :-d I am sourcing parts for the movement. At least it can be my first Chrono service.


Ah yes!! Is yours a 7733 or a 7734?? I saw this while having a trawl y'day.....

VALJOUX VINTAGE N.O.S 7733 DIAL GENUINE SWISS 1960'S | eBay UK


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Starting the day with this one, a '74 Tissot Navigator with a Lemania 872 mov't


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*destinax*


----------



## mike184 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rado Lumino from end of 1970s with sapphire crystal and rhodanised 25-jewels-ETA 2824:


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Nice Rado - as yours always are.

Bristol 190 - by Certina


----------



## lzpz (Aug 28, 2010)

Today, the last day of the month, and 54 left in the Cradle, it is a 20's Hamilton Tonneau:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

My new to me Stratford, that no one seems to know anything about. I dont have the tools to reveal movement, so Im still in the dark. But this beauty cost me all of 8 dollars , so it was worth any risk. I wanted a white guilloche dial and I got one. The question remains the same: Any one heard or know anything about Stratford.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

A new arrival, Roamer Anfibio, ca. 1955. Well worn, but also well looked after. I haven't seen an earlier Anfibio than this one.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Once again some lovely watches. I'm closing this now - please start a new thread for June.


----------

